# Surrinder singh center of life



## pdc (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone please help.
My wife and I are British and American. 
We have been in Ireland for 18 months now.
Unfortunately my father is ill back in the UK.
Where we think he might not last another year. Unfortunately negative but realistic situation. 
We have decided to get back to the UK fast as possible. 
My question is can someone tell us who as succeeded with what documents did they send to the home office.
And got excepted. 
As you know December 31st is the deadline so it's very urgent.
Kind regards 
Pat


----------

